# '91 Stanza - Small Tranny Problem



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is what my tranny does:

To shift into D (Drive) from Part or Reverse, I must shift down into 2 first, then put the car in motion and then shift up into D.

My father had something similar happen in his Ford Ranger, and it was a very cheap and easy fix (a "modulator" on the side of the tranny case was replaced). His Ranger is likely worlds apart from my Stanza, so this is probably not applicable.

Any ideas what might be going on here?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would look at the adjustment of the shifter cable which it sounds like is the problem. The cable does stretch a little over time.

Troy


----------

